# A monogram font for signs and boxes



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I recently discovered a font that has great potential for sign and box makers, especially for wedding couples and house-warming gifts. The $19 set of nine fonts is the MFC Elmstead Collection from Creative Market (https://creativemarket.com/MonogramFontsCo/2295082-MFC-Elmstead-Collection). The monogram-style font has elegant capitals along with a split capital that lets you add text in a separate line running through the large letter. The font for the smaller text is included in the collection. I think it is a handy font to have in your design toolbox and plan on using it in future projects. Here are some samples.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice find, Oliver. I've done something like that in CorelDraw but this would be sooooooo much easier.

David


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Those are nice. Really like the third one. It inspired me. No CNC, but did come up with something I'll use in the future. > I love this forum.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

JOAT said:


> Those are nice. Really like the third one. It inspired me. No CNC, but did come up with something I'll use in the future. > I love this forum.


When I win the lottery I’m going to get this over with and buy you a cnc router table, and you dam well better use it :grin:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> When I win the lottery I’m going to get this over with and buy you a cnc router table, and you dam well better use it :grin:


Aw, what the fun in that? >


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

JOAT said:


> Aw, what the fun in that? >


Well maybe you might like it ,so don’t knock it till you try it :grin:

The bad news, I just checked my tickets and won $1 on 20 bucks worth


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Well maybe you might like it ,so don’t knock it till you try it :grin:
> 
> The bad news, I just checked my tickets and won $1 on 20 bucks worth


Hmmmm, I don't think that's the ideal results. You need to play more! How will you ever get that shop insulated if you don't win?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kklowell said:


> Hmmmm, I don't think that's the ideal results. You need to play more! How will you ever get that shop insulated if you don't win?



It’s not lookimg promising . No job soon equals no heat I suspect 



I think I just found an example of that font being used


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Well maybe you might like it ,so don’t knock it till you try it :grin:
> 
> The bad news, I just checked my tickets and won $1 on 20 bucks worth


Well, apparently then I won't ever be able to knock it.

I'm doing better than you, won $3 on a $10 ticket.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> It’s not lookimg promising . No job soon equals no heat I suspect
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just found an example of that font being used


Yeppirs. I have that image saved in my pile of images...somewhere.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> It’s not lookimg promising . No job soon equals no heat I suspect


That's why insulation is important. But, keep at the job hunting, I'm sure you'll get one.


----------

